# Contests?



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, it's been almost a year...well several months anyway....

Who is going to put together the next RC2/Polar Lights contest?

What categories...if any...will it be? OOB, customized, motorized, etc???

Could be a way to bring the FUN back to the boards!!!

Give it some thought! I'm sure we can find some prizes in everyones stash somewhere.....!

Oh...irocer...we may have to make you a judge this time!  Just Kiddin'!

MMM


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

I think that's an outstanding idea!

What's the best way to bring together all of the diverse PL model topics that make up this community? I know I love cars and have done some figures. I'm not into the Star Trek stuff, but can appreciate it.

I vote for two classifications: "OTB", which means NO model modifications and "Custom", which would include any deviation from the original plastic. Pinstripping, for example, would fall in OTB, because the actual kit is not changed.

I also vote for a time-specification. You have to start a new kit at the beginning of the contest.

If there is an auto category, I know some industry designers who could serve as judges. 

This is fun!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

That I can do MMM. I get to judge (quality control inspector) 70 plus class 8 diesel engines daily, so I have some experience LOL.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I need some input guys and gals if there is any interest in this at all....? 

I think it is a great idea but I organized the last one. I'd like to participate in this one if possible.

MMM


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I was going to donate my KAZON TORPEDO as a first-place 
prize, but I started it two days ago!


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it would be a great idea but how do you judge models over the internet? Do the judges just do so with pictures?


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I am willing to help in whatever way I can- not real computer slick, don't even post that much. Here's a few things that I would like to see:

Allow for out of the box and "open" categories

Have a junior category - if enough participate 

Must be all new buildup and based off a PL kit (could specific or builders choice) 

Set time frame with enough time to build-similar to last year and firm deadline

Award for judges pick and award from BB popular vote, consider gold, silver , bronze judging (like Wonderfest) 

Photos posted only a week or two out from the deadline.
Finally anything else that can get more people to join in the contest.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

irocer said:


> I am willing to help in whatever way I can- not real computer slick, don't even post that much. Here's a few things that I would like to see:
> 
> Allow for out of the box and "open" categories
> 
> ...


My only concern with all these categories is that we won't have enough participation ....last contest...we had what like 6 entries?

Anyone else care to throw their hat into the ring and give this idea a whirl?

MMM


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

You have the biggest problem nailed MMM- we need more people to build for one of these contests. There has never been very many kits entered in one of the contests. The question is: What does the categorys or subject or time frame need to be to get more people to enter? Be nice to get a large group of kits entered- that would help attract "sponsors" to the cause.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I never enter the contests because my best work
is worse than your guys' worst work!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The Captain America kit was a pretty complex kit and took a lot of time to finish. The more simple, the more better.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Now here is a BOLD idea...let me know what you think about this one.

In order to stay a member of this board...one MUST enter a new build of some kind...??? Pretty strong statement...huh? Too bad that could never be enforced!

MMM


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

The competition is a help to me and an inspiration to do better than the last kit. Don't be intimidated by others Capt Frank, let them push your skills. You will find that we all build things that are not always "contest" material. F91 is right a less complex kit and maybe restricted to OOB is a way to more people getting on board. That would get folks like Capt to build, I bet.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Hmmm... maybe a lot of folks traveling this week made for a bad time to annouce interest in a competition? Should we give it another week? Also, as holidays can be a busy time, should we clarify the start date?

As for content, I know the PL 1960's Batmobile is whispering to me from box: "Hurry, Robin, we haven't a moment to loose!"...

... or we could all build The Scorpion...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Up!


Anymore thought to this?

MMM


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

irocer said:


> You have the biggest problem nailed MMM- we need more people to build for one of these contests. There has never been very many kits entered in one of the contests.


The earliest contests got HUGE numbers of entries. I entered the very first Polar Lights contests and there were several dozen entries and most of them were outstanding. I entered many of the subsequent ones (finally winning my category several years ago).

You want to know why contest participation now is low? It's no secret. Take a look at the current Polar Lights offerrings.

In the science fiction category, PL lists THIRTEEN kits OUT OF PRODUCTION and only four kits in production. The four kits still being made are all trek kits (snore). In the monster/horror category, PL lists TWENTY FIVE kits OUT OF PRODUCTION and one kit in production.

Polar Lights makes exactly the same thing AMT has always made: Trek and cars. And that's exactly what made AMT so boring in 1998 and it's why Polar Lights was so exciting...because PL had fresh and interesting kits. Four trek kits and some cars just aren't going to generate any interest. And most of us can't be bothered to hunt down the interesting OOP kits.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

How about a "any Polar Lights kit ever made contest"? The only catch is, you have to start when the contest is announced, no prior builds. 2 Categories, box stock and modified. I'm in.


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm in, but zoinks! Where's the love?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rich,


I am all for that idea. I haven't announced anything...I was just looking for anyone to spear head this idea as I would like to participate in this one. 

I like your idea as it would re-ignite people to get involved with PL specifically for "THIS" board. 

I also thought about entrance into the contest would be to donate a sealed PL kit to the prize pool...wouldn't that be a cool idea to generate prizes.
They would have to have sent to the prize pool a sealed PL kit to be elligible to participate and possibly win more kits!

I'm a go if someone would structure this and put it together.

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob, before you get started, maybe you could hit the FSM, SSM amd the Clubhouse BB's to drum up interest?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Can you share what FSM and SSM boards links are? I don't recognize them...and I might be a member to them and don't even know it.

We'll see...it seems that alot of folks here are busy with Christmas...might try this idea again after the holidays....!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Fine Scale Modeler and Starship Modeler The Trekkers there should be all over it, after all, PL made the Scorpion!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

would aurora models qualify? Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Buzz,

I think that if we allowed Aurora...then maybe that needs to be the premise.
Build an Aurora kit whether it was a re-issue or original....must be an Aurora kit.

I'd be cool with that. I don't know how many of us would participate. I certainly would.

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Me too! Maybe I'd finally finish my George Washington kit?


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

YES! I'm up for that too!

deane


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I like the Aurora idea. Might even motivate _me_ to build again. I hear my Forged Foil American Buffalo calling (mooing?) to me. Agreed, Aurora re-issues should definitely be part of the deal.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So...who wants to set this up? Do we want to have prizes or just do it for the fun of it? We must at least set a deadline to be finished by.

Here is a caveat? Can we use a bought from e-bay build-up and re-condition/re-paint it with new paint/putty/etc?

MMM


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Here is a caveat? Can we use a bought from e-bay build-up and re-condition/re-paint it with new paint/putty/etc?
> 
> MMM


Hell yes!!


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

I like the Aurora/Polarlights idea. I would enter. It has been a while!


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, it looks like we're getting some momentum with an Aurora/PL contest, allowing for restoration-vintage Aurora kits as a starting point.

I volunteer for helping pull this together, if no one objects (Can I still submit?).

Deane


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I would say YES as long as you found independant judges...!


MMM


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, we will hold off on my submission and put the contest first: I think there should be a judged award (I've got ideas for who those should be ) and a people's choice award from the board.

What should we do for prizes?

My opinion is that building an Aurora kit, for most people, is a restoration project that is akin to customization. I'm leaning towards not making a distinction between OTB and customizing. Opinions?

3 months to complete and post pictures enough time? Longer?

Advertise on the Clubhouse site as well as this one?

'Tis the season to melt Styrene. Fa la la la la and pass the zap-it!

deane


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

daikins said:


> My opinion is that building an Aurora kit, for most people, is a restoration project that is akin to customization. I'm leaning towards not making a distinction between OTB and customizing. Opinions?
> 
> deane


Agreed. Make it OTB, customized, kit-bashed, etc - so long as it's "Aurora".


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

this sounds like alot of fun


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I will donate a robby robot kit, for one of the prizes, its open but complete, I can donate a tom daniel cherry bomb kit, its a showrod but a nice kit and a elvira 58 t-bird with figure, factory painted,opened but complete, I just have too much car models piling up.I will never get around doing them.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

we should have at least 3 -6 months do a kit, they are alot of work, especially
restoring one, at showrod rally they have contests also, and they a few months to do a model, I believe.It should started in january after the holidays like suggested, I know just doing the putty work on zorro"s horse will take hours and hours, just my opinion.Plus my bro is returning my camera in mid december. lol
Airbrushing and hand brush are accepted? 
We should be allowed to help other modellers cause winning is just a bonus, lots can learn alot from other modellers like as in paint stripping, mixing colors, etc,
should be a lots of fun.

Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well...I have 2 original Aurora kits that have been stripped but are in no way even near completion...can I still enter those? It will certainly help me get off my butt to get them done. I was waiting on parts for one of them for quite some time. I have the parts now so I am ready to put the kit together properly.

I think at least 3 months should be the minimum time as Buzz is correct. It takes a ton of time to restore these properly...not to mention trying to replace or find missing parts.

Also, maybe it makes some sense to give other modelers hints or a step by step along the way on how it went together and what was done to the kit.

MMM


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

Topic: Aurora or Polar Lights re-imaging of Aurora kits

Start date: Jan 1, 2006
Stop date: July 1, 2006

Rules: You can start, fresh out of the box, or with a previously built Aurora original with the intent to start anew, on January 1, 2006.

Paint it however and with whatever you want. NO digital manipulations of models.

Use custom and/or second-hand pieces to complete or enhance kit.

Using the board community to seek help or creative input encouraged.

Take 6 digital photos, front, left side, right side, plus 3 additional detail pictures.

Judges will decide on gold, silver, and bronze winners. Board members will decide on "People's choice" award.

Prizes?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Can it be a resin copy or styrene re-issue of the original Aurora kit?


MMM


----------



## daikins (Jul 24, 2003)

It would seem that the various commerical re-issuing of Aurora kits, including those from PL, should fall into the topic.

The issue of recasting should be one that the board decides on. Purchasing aftermarket pieces to complete or enhance a kit may involve, at some level, this act. Do we decide that pieces are okay, but a complete kit is not? Does it matter if there are no prizes, but merely a community art project?

All input is welcomed. Folks are welcome to start tossing hats into the proverbial ring to signify intent to participate.

best,

deane


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

So, Who will be a judge? I would volunteer for that AND build a model that won't be an official entry. I'm willing to kick in a model for the prize package too, just let me know.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Sounds like a cool contest. Could more than one kit be entered? I think 6 months is long enough to get everybody to build something.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Curious how the contest went from building a new kit to 
restoring an Aurora kit.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

would you like pics of before and after of restored aurora, pics of the kit in pieces, etc.well count me in, and if anyone need some parts I have some too spare, I will only charge you for shipping, i like helping modelers out from to time.

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

CaptFrank said:


> Curious how the contest went from building a new kit to
> restoring an Aurora kit.


 I think you are still able to enter a PL kit too, but the interest level was luke warm until Aurora was mentioned.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

It should be any aurora, addar and polarights, including, car, ships, sci-fi, the whole ball of wax, even a stanley steamer lol, you may get lots of entries if you did it like this.

Hey Rich really looking forward to see your washington, its a real bear to assemble george, finally got mine assembled not painted, george finally stands correctly on his rock, afterhours of fiddling around, I have so much more to paint, its on the back burner.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Very cool! Sounds like a great contest! I'm in!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Can it be a resin copy or styrene re-issue of the original Aurora kit?
> 
> 
> MMM


I guess that there are enough styrene kits around that I can leave my resin stuff on the shelf for this one!

Now it will be fun trying to decide what to build first.
I'm in....

MMM


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I'll be attempting my PL Kong

Travis


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Would the AMT Spock model with the triple headed snake be eligible? Wasn't that also an Aurora model? I am not sure. If anyone knows can you tell me? Now there's a cool model!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

SteveT said:


> Would the AMT Spock model with the triple headed snake be eligible? Wasn't that also an Aurora model? I am not sure. If anyone knows can you tell me? Now there's a cool model!


It was an Aurora kit in England and an AMT kit in the U.S. Regardless, it was an Aurora sculpt so it counts.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Did we decide on out of the box and custom/modified as seperate categories? And can you enter more than one kit, say if one is an OOB and one stock? Maybe all the details should be posted to a "Contest Rules" thread.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Thank you Zorro. That is a really cool kit. Those snakes pose quite a challenge.


----------

